# NRW - Erlaubnisschein - Fischereischein zwangsweise notwendig?



## rheinfischer70 (12. April 2021)

Ich hatte mich schon immer gewundert, wieso die Vereine und auch Organisationen wie die RFG nur Erlaubnisscheine nach dem Vorlegen eines gültigen Fischereischeins ausgehändigt haben. Wenn der Fischereischeinschein nicht verlängert war, gab es auch keinen Fischereischein.
Der §17 Absatz 2 des Landesfischereigesetzes NRW sagt folgendes:
§17 (2) Der Fischereierlaubnisvertrag darf nur mit Personen abgeschlossen werden,  die Inhaber eines Fischereischeins sind.

Meine Frage ist, ob es möglich wäre, die jährlichen "Erlaubnisscheine" per Post an die Vereinsmitglieder zu schicken, wenn die Gültigkeit an das Vorhandensein eines gültigen  Fischereischein gekoppelt ist.
Im Sinne von: Dieser Schein ist nur in Kombination mit einem gültigen Fischereischein ein Fischereierlaubnisschein.

Es geht darum, den unglaublichen Zeitaufwand der jährlichen Papierausgabe zu entbürokratisieren, den Vorstand zu entlasten und zeitgestressten Mitgliedern die Termineinhaltung/ teils sehr weite Anfahrt und Warteschlange zu ersparen.

Hat jemand diesbezüglich von euch Erfahrungen sammeln können?


----------



## jkc (12. April 2021)

Hi, es gibt durchaus Vereine die so verfahren, ungeachtet dessen, dass es gar keinen Bundesfischereischein gibt...

Grüße JK


----------



## Thomas. (12. April 2021)

unser Verein hat dieses Jahr die Jährlichen Mitgliedsausweise( Erlaubnisscheine) wegen Corona mit der Post verschickt, ohne Fischereischein darfst du damit nicht fischen.


----------



## rhinefisher (12. April 2021)

Thomas. schrieb:


> ohne Fischereischein darfst du damit nicht fischen.


Das ist der springend Punkt - selbs wenn man, wie auch immer, an einen Erlaubnißschein gekommen ist, darf man ja trotzdem nicht Angeln.. .


----------



## Lajos1 (12. April 2021)

Hallo,

bei uns wurden heuer die Erlaubnisscheine wegen Corona ausschließlich mit der Post versandt. 
Ob der Fischereischein gültig ist oder nicht, kann (zumindest in Bayern) die Ausgabestelle prüfen, ein Muss ist das aber nicht, sondern liegt in der Verantwortung des einzelnen Anglers. Mein Neffe hatte mal das Verlängern vergessen und wurde von der Polizei kontrolliert. Kostete als Ordnungswidrigkeit 60 Euro.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## rheinfischer70 (12. April 2021)

Vielen Danke für die Antworten. Sorry, Fischerei ist Ländersache und damit kann es keinen Bundesfischereischein geben. In NRW gibt es ja extra diesen Paragraphen.
Zu Corona ist vieles anders.

Wäre interessant, ob dieser Paragraph so ausgelegt werden kann, dass Erlaubnisscheine versendet werden dürfen. Und sei es mit Zusatzbestimmungen wie im Eingangspost beschrieben.


----------



## fishhawk (12. April 2021)

Hallo,



rheinfischer70 schrieb:


> §17 (2) Der Fischereierlaubnisvertrag darf nur mit Personen abgeschlossen werden, die Inhaber eines Fischereischeins sind.


Auf welche Weise man sich überzeugen muss, dass der Vertragspartner Inhaber eines Fischereischeins ist, steht da aber nicht.

Und bei den Bußgeldvorschriften hab ich auch nichts bezüglich §17 (2) gefunden.

Wenn eure Mitglieder bei Aufnahme in den Verein den Schein vorzeigen und jedes Jahr versichern, weiterhin Inhaber eines Fischereins zu sein, würde es mich wundern, wenn ihr wegen des Postversands als Aussteller Probleme bekämt.

Ich nehme auch an, dass Erlaubnisscheine in NRW auch online erteilt werden können, wenn der Erwerber z.B. eine digitale Kopie seines Fischereischeins hochlädt.  Dann sollte das für Postversand ähnlich gelten.

Aber rechtsverbindliche Auskunft kann da wohl nur die betroffene Behörde geben.


----------



## vonda1909 (12. April 2021)

In Niedersachsen  braucht  man den nicht und  Tageskarten  kannst du kaufen ohne  Vorlage des Prüfungszeugnis. Nur bei einer Kontrolle  bist du in der Beweispflicht das du berechtigt  bist die Erlaubniskarte  zu erwerben.


----------



## u-see fischer (12. April 2021)

Bei Hejfish kann man doch Angelscheine auch online kaufen, da legt doch auch niemand seinen Fischereischein jedes mal vor. Beim Kauf bestätigt man, dass man im Besitz aller benötigter Dokumente ist und fertig.
So verkauft der RFG auch die Scheine für Rhein und andere Gewässer.


----------



## Taxidermist (12. April 2021)

In meinem Verein in BW argumentiert die Rentner Gang genau so, also das der Ausgebende die Gültigkeit des Fischereischeins überprüfen muss und erst dann die Gewässerkarte ausgestellt werden darf?
Keine Ahnung ob dies so richtig ist, aber die sind sowieso kontrollwütig, würde mich nicht wundern wenn dies nur eine Art von vorauseilendem Gehorsam ist?
Jedenfalls bin ich im Januar extra dafür ca.650km gefahren, um dieser Kontrolle zu genügen.

Jürgen


----------



## Danielsu83 (12. April 2021)

Hallo,

also in NRW dürfen die Scheine versendet werden. Macht unser Verein seit mindestens 21 Jahren so. Wir hatten das sogar mal mit der zuständigen Fischereibehörde diskutiert, weil wir unzureichende Rücklaufqouten hatten. 

Mfg

Daniel


----------



## rheinfischer70 (12. April 2021)

Hier eine Info von der Hejfishseite.
Die prüfen das manuel.


In Bundesländern, in denen beim Angelkartenkauf der Fischereischein vorgelegt werden muss, wird über hejfish.com der Fischereischein – einmalig im Gültigkeitszeitraum via Scan oder Foto – über das Smartphone oder über den PC vom Angler eingereicht. Erst nach manueller Prüfung und Freigabe durch die hejfish-Administratoren kann der Angler eine Angelkarte kaufen


----------



## Danielsu83 (12. April 2021)

Hallo,

an deren Stelle ist das sicherlich der richtige Weg. Als Verein kann man ja bei der Aufnahme schon überprüfen ob die Mitglieder überhaupt einen Schein haben. Und im Gegensatz zu Hejfish habt ihr auch die Möglichkeit am Gewässer zu kontrollieren. 

Mfg

Daniel


----------



## Tobias85 (13. April 2021)

Danielsu83 schrieb:


> also in NRW dürfen die Scheine versendet werden. Macht unser Verein seit mindestens 21 Jahren so. Wir hatten das sogar mal mit der zuständigen Fischereibehörde diskutiert, weil wir unzureichende Rücklaufqouten hatten.


Bei uns läuft das genauso: Wer nicht zur Hauptversammlung geht, bekommt die Papiere zugeschickt, haben Gewässer in NRW und NDS. 



vonda1909 schrieb:


> In Niedersachsen braucht man den nicht und Tageskarten kannst du kaufen ohne Vorlage des Prüfungszeugnis.


Theoretisch ja, aber letztendlich entscheiden die Vereine selbst, ob sie das Zeugnis oder den Fischereischein sehen wollen bzw. ob die ausgebenden Stellen sich diese vorzeigen lassen müssen. Ich wurde bisher immer danach gefragt.


----------



## Thomas. (13. April 2021)

ich sehe das mal so, wenn ich jemanden eine Angel ( oder Auto) verkaufe interessiert es mich nicht ob er damit fischen (fahren) darf, anders sieht es aus wenn ich jemanden am Wasser eine Rute in die Hand drücke und sage mach mal (fahr mal) da müsste ich mich vorher davon überzeugen das er das darf (nicht kann)


----------



## rheinfischer70 (13. April 2021)

Im Erlaubnisschein müsste ja drin stehen, dass dieser nur mit einem gültigen Fischereischein ein Erlaubnisschein ist. Ohne Fischereischein ist das kein Erlaubnisschein.


----------



## Lajos1 (13. April 2021)

rheinfischer70 schrieb:


> Im Erlaubnisschein müsste ja drin stehen, dass dieser nur mit einem gültigen Fischereischein ein Erlaubnisschein ist. Ohne Fischereischein ist das kein Erlaubnisschein.


Hallo,

steht, zumindest bei meinem Verein, auch in etwa so drin.
Fischt jemand mit Erlaubnisschein und ohne gültigen Fischereischein, begeht er aber keine Fischwilderei (Straftat) sondern nur eine Ordnungswidrigkeit. Da aber mittlerweile bei uns sehr viele den Fischereischein auf Lebenszeit haben, kommt das mit dem Vergessen der Verlängerung immer weniger vor.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## rheinfischer70 (13. April 2021)

Mir geht's letztendlich nur um eine Vereinfachung. Da ich im Verein Verantwortung tragen soll, beschäftige ich mich vorab mit so etwas.
Auf meine Anfrage diesbezüglich explodierte ein altes Mitglied mit dem Hinweis, dass mit dem Versand der Erlaubnisscheine gegen das Fischereigesetz in NRW im Eingangsthread verstoßen wird. Eine Auslegung ist nicht möglich, da der Paragraph eindeutig ist und damit Punkt!
Ich sehe das differenzierter und versuche einen Punkt zu finden, in dem der Versand ermöglicht wird und dem Gesetz genüge getan wird.

Obwohl das ungelegte Eier sind, überlege ich beim entsprechenden Landesministerium nachzufragen. Meine Erfahrung ist aber, dass es dann nur allgemeine Aussagen gibt ohne die Frage zu beantworten.

So wie Taxidermist Jürgen geschrieben hat, finde ich solche weiten Anfahrten überflüssig.


----------



## Danielsu83 (13. April 2021)

Ich bin immer wieder überrascht was angeblich alles so im Gesetz steht....


----------



## rheinfischer70 (13. April 2021)

Der §17 Absatz 2 des Landesfischereigesetzes NRW sagt folgendes:
§17 (2) Der Fischereierlaubnisvertrag darf nur mit Personen abgeschlossen werden, die Inhaber eines Fischereischeins sind.





__





						SGV § 1 Geltungsbereich |  RECHT.NRW.DE
					

Das offizielle Rechtsportal des Landes NRW mit den aktuellen Gesetzen und Erlassen des Landes NRW




					recht.nrw.de


----------



## Danielsu83 (16. April 2021)

rheinfischer70 schrieb:


> Der §17 Absatz 2 des Landesfischereigesetzes NRW sagt folgendes:
> §17 (2) Der Fischereierlaubnisvertrag darf nur mit Personen abgeschlossen werden, die Inhaber eines Fischereischeins sind.
> 
> 
> ...



Moin, 

hat jetzt bei mir etwas gedauert bis ich zum antworten gekommen bin. Generell prüft ihr ja bei der Aufnahme das, das Mitglied bei Aufnahme einen gültigen Schein habt und führt den Vertrag dann nur weiter fort. Von einer Verpflichtung permanent zu prüfen ob der Schein noch gültig ist sehe ich da nicht.

Bei uns ist in den letzten Jahren auch nur ein Fall aufgetreten das jemand bei einer Kontrolle dann wirklich mit ungültigem Schein erwischt wurde. 

Mfg

Daniel


----------



## rheinfischer70 (16. April 2021)

Sehe ich aus pragmatischen Gründen ähnlich. 

Aber trotzdem steht da eindeutig, dass ein Erlaubnisschein nur mit Fischereischein ausgestellt werden darf. Wenn jemand den Fischereischein aus irgendeinem Grund nicht mehr haben sollte oder dieser ungültig, da nicht verlängert ist, darf er offiziell keinen Erlaubnisschein bekommen.

Es geht mir darum, anzuregen, die Erlaubnisscheine zu verschicken, woraufhin ich auf diesen Paragraphen hingewiesen wurde.

Zusätzlich wusste ich vorher nicht, dass der Erlaubnisschein eine bestimmte Vorlage haben muss und auch spezielles Papier verwendet werden muss. Das finde ich auch unglaublich, weil sonst der Erlaubnisschein mit der Einladung zur Hauptversammlung per Serienbrief automatisch an die Mitglieder verschickt werden könnte. Die Verbandsmarken könnten bei Bedarf abgeholt werden.


----------



## jkc (16. April 2021)

rheinfischer70 schrieb:


> Zusätzlich wusste ich vorher nicht, dass der Erlaubnisschein eine bestimmte Vorlage haben muss und auch spezielles Papier verwendet werden muss.


Was muss er? Mir wurden schon Erlaubnisscheine im Laden auf normales Kopierpapier gedruckt, genau wie ich das mache wenn ich Scheine online kaufe.
Die Tageskarten der umliegenden Vereine sind alle auf dünnem Papier zwecks Durchschlag, die Rfg und der Landesfischereiverband geben Pappkarten aus...
Da muss nix speziell sein.


----------



## Rheinangler (16. April 2021)

....bitte geht das endlich pragmatischer an. 

Koppelt die Erlaubnis zum fischen einfach zwingend an die Gültigkeit der blauen Karte - wofür jeder einzelne Angler aber selber verantwortlich ist. Ob überhaupt eine Prüfung gemacht wurde ist doch bekannt und muss nicht jährlich in Frage gestellt werden. Wer ohne gültige blaue Karte Karte unterwegs ist betreibt im schlimmsten Fall - sofern diese nicht nachgereicht werden kann - Fischwilderei. 
Wenn Ihr / Du sowas im Begleitschreiben ausdrücklich erwähnst, ist doch alles tutti. Nicht immer so ängstlich sein und einfach mal machen. Aktuell ist es leider so, dass vermutlich ein Großteil der Mitglieder überhaupt keine gültige Karte hat - geht mir leider auch so. Ich weiss, dass auch andere Vereine aus unserer Region lange den Versand auf dem Postweg betreiben.


----------



## fishhawk (16. April 2021)

Hallo,

droht denn im Fall der Fälle dem Aussteller überhaupt ne Strafe?

Wer sich absichern möchte, lässt sich halt von Mitgliedern nen Antrag auf Postversand inkl. Rückumschlag schicken, in dem die versichern weiterhin Inhaber eines Fischereins zu sein und ggf. als Nachweis ne Kopie beilegen.



jkc schrieb:


> im Laden auf normales Kopierpapier gedruckt


Da ist NRW dann ziemlich unkompliziert.

In Bayern müssen die Erlaubnisscheine von der KVB gesiegelt werden, wenn sie in Papierform ausgestellt werden.
Dabei werden dann gleich auch die Fangbestimmungen geprüft.


----------



## rheinfischer70 (19. April 2021)

jkc schrieb:


> Was muss er? Mir wurden schon Erlaubnisscheine im Laden auf normales Kopierpapier gedruckt, genau wie ich das mache wenn ich Scheine online kaufe.
> Die Tageskarten der umliegenden Vereine sind alle auf dünnem Papier zwecks Durchschlag, die Rfg und der Landesfischereiverband geben Pappkarten aus...
> Da muss nix speziell sein.




Sorry für die Behauptung von mir. Ein Freund hat aus einem alten Fischereigesetz in NRW zitiert file:///H:/Downloads/GV_NRW_1987_25.pdf 
In der 1987 Version ist im Paragraph 23 Absatz 1 zu finden: ... sind Vordrucke aus synthetischem Papier nach dem Muster ... zu verwenden.

Im neuern Fischereigesetz findet sich dieser Unfug nicht mehr. Theoretisch könnten die Erlaubnisscheine zwecks Serienbrief versendet werden, wenn gewollt und die Sache mit den Fischereischeinen pragmatisch gesehen wird.


----------

